# Replacing A Pitching Wedge 46 or 48 Degree



## Chrisb83 (Nov 13, 2012)

First threat I've started so go easy.

I've not got a handicap but would expect it to be 28 as I'm yet to break 100 and my shots from 100 - 120 yards is killing my scores.

I currently don't use a pitching wedge as the big bertha 06 one that came with my set is to clunky and I just don't get on with it so its in the garage with the equally clunky sand wedge. 

I've seen on Snaintons website they have the cleveland CG16 wedges on offer for Â£40 so looking to buy one of these (first club I've bought new) but I'm not sure on what loft to go for so here's the question:

Would I notice the difference between a 46 degree & 48 degree?

If I go with the 48 I'd have a nice 4 degree difference between my other wedges that are 52 , 56 & 60 but my 9 iron is 41 so not sure if that's too big a gap between the that and the pitching wedge. 

Any advice would be more than welcome

Thanks


----------



## Val (Nov 13, 2012)

Ultimately it's your call but I'd be replacing witha 46 deg. Vokey do them in that loft.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 13, 2012)

Agreed - 46 is your number
You don't want to leave too big a gap between 9 and Wedge...


----------



## Chrisb83 (Nov 13, 2012)

Cheers guys, Vokeys are out my price range at the moment maybe one day though.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 14, 2012)

I would go with a 46, if your looking at cleveland cg series there's one on fleabay item number 321003932127.
A 48 would upset gaps too much in the face of it.

Hello welcome and enjoy by the way.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi Chris,

Am I reading this right......  you don't currently use a pitching wedge, but have 4 other wedges in the bag and are looking to buy a pitching wedge - making it 5 wedges in the bag?

Rather than have 5 wedges, from that distance, why not use your 9 iron with a half swing or 3/4 swing?

Why not switch out one of the other wedges, only use 3 myself, PW, GW and SW, and the PW doesn't get that much use to be honest. 4 or 5 wedges seems to be a bit of overkill, especially at the handicap level you are playing.


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 14, 2012)

a senior i was playing with last week played an expert flop shot out of rough with a pitching wedge by just opening the face up a bit. i called over to him. what did you use, a SW? he said no, PW. i brought the wrong club so just had to manufacture it. i thought i could hear bobmac laughing in the bushes behind me.


----------



## Pippo_T (Nov 14, 2012)

If you had the budget I'd try and get the CG16 wedges in 46, 50, 54 and 58 degrees! I've got CG16 wedges in 50, 54 and 58 because my PW is 45 to try and keep my distances consistent.

But in answer to your question get the 46. I find it easier to play an in-between distance with the shorter clubs, so if there's any longer gap make it between PW and GW!

The way the lofts are being jacked up in irons is creating real problems as unless you can buy (and like) the stock AW/UW that come with the set. Many companies don't offer a wedge under 50 deg loft, and some don't offer anything below 52 deg. The cheaper options in wedges (letters, hotblade, adams Watson) almost certainly offer 52 as a minimum which is not helpful for the Beginner/GI player. 

I rang John Letters over the phone because when I bought my set (which came with PW+SW only) I was hitting PW 120 and SW 80 on a full swing and need to fill the gap. They sent me over the lofts and the PW is 45 and SW 55! They don't offer a GW to match the set and their lowest alternative wedge loft is 52! Ridiclous. So I ended up shelving the SW and going for the CG16's.


----------



## drutz (Nov 14, 2012)

I too don't have a handicap as such but as a newbie play of 28. I only have 2 wedges my PW and SW which I use to pretty good effect. Anything from 10 feet off the green instead of pitching it up or flopping it I tend to use my 8 or 9 iron with more of putting stroke to bump and run it to the flag. Has served me well so far. Not sure I would know what to do with 5 wedges!


----------



## Region3 (Nov 14, 2012)

Snainton get very good write ups on here.

It would be worth asking them if they can bend the 48 they have on offer to 46. It might cost a couple of quid but still cheap.


----------



## CMAC (Nov 14, 2012)

Region3 said:



			Snainton get very good write ups on here.

It would be worth asking them if they can bend the 48 they have on offer to 46. It might cost a couple of quid but still cheap.
		
Click to expand...

I would buy it as is to start, no disrespect intended but will you notice 2 degrees difference when your just learning? use it first and it can always be 'bent' later by a local pro if you really want it done.


----------



## Snelly (Nov 14, 2012)

drutz said:



			Not sure I would know what to do with 5 wedges!
		
Click to expand...

Me neither and I have played for over 30 years.


----------



## Chrisb83 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, all really appreciated.

Just to clear things up so people don't think I'm mental, what I'm aiming to end up with is 4 wedges pw (46or48) (50or52),56 & 60 I've got room for them although in fairness the 60 is just coming along for the walk at the moment. 

I'm currently not using the pitching wedge that came with my set and have been playing around with a 50 & 52 degree but found both are only any good for around 80-90 yards and in. This leaves me with my 9 iron for them 100 - 120 yard shots which I feel like to always end up with. I'm struggling to get any consistency, well as much as I could expect for a high handicapper with it. I some times connect with it perfectly when I'm not expecting to and it flys over the green or or I go with a 3/4 swing and I just seem to forget everything and go to pot and end up topping, shanking or leaving it 20 yards short which I know is down to me not the club but if its one less thing for me to think about then all the better.

So I suppose I had two questions, am I better having a larger gap in lofts between a 9 iron and pw or between a pw & gap wedge and also keen to see if people on here thought 2 degrees would make much if any difference for a newbie.

In case people want to know I went with the 46 degree it should arrive tomorrow so in time for me to practice with over the weekend.

Thanks again


----------



## pbrown7582 (Nov 15, 2012)

enjoy the new shiney 46, hope it fits the gap nicely.

 I would be looking to take out 50 or 52 to give you the 4 wedges you are after PW (46) GW (50 or 52) SW 56 LW(60).

You are not alone carrying the 60 for fun, especially at this time of year a lot of 60's get shelved for winter.


----------

